# How to pet a horse?



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Those are good points. Other than that, take it easy and carefully observe the horse's reaction. He might like a scratch under the chin or on the bum; he might like to have his crest pinched (which is what horses do to each other during mutual grooming). If you pet your horse where he can withdraw from you (i.e. not in the cross ties or tied otherwise), you can have fun figuring it out. He'll most likely stretch out his head and neck if you find a good itch spot; he'll drop his head and get droopy eyelids when you find a good spot to pet.

He'll raise his head, evade you, swish his tail, or just walk away if he doesn't like something.

Have fun!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Exactly what shiro said ^^^

I've found that a lot of horses enjoy having their neck scratched, so maybe that's something you can try. I'd wait until you know a horse a bit better before trying this, but Cherokee quite likes being scratched between the eyes, on his forehead, and right behind his jawbone (sometimes)


----------



## WJohnson40 (Sep 15, 2017)

Everybody else has made some good points. It really depends on the horse. My horse is funny and likes his belly scratched and behind the ears kinda like a dog!  But most horses I find they like it if you scratch their neck.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My horse doesn't really enjoy being petted and if at liberty will move away. She enjoys getting her face and behind her ears rubbed after she gets her bridle off, but that's it. I know quite a few horses like this. 

I don't pet horses much, because the truth is that for many horses petting is something they put up with because humans want to do it to them, except if they are actually itchy. 

Most horses, though, will be interested in 'exchanging breath' where you breathe into their nostrils and they breathe into yours. My horse and I do this every morning together.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Avna said:


> I don't pet horses much, because the truth is that for many horses petting is something they put up with because humans want to do it to them, except if they are actually itchy.


Good point...much of my "hanging out" with Dita consists of 

- let her sniff my hand
- rub her forehead gently for a second
- stroke her neck
- give her an apple
- stand next to/near her exuding as much calmness as I can create.

True, I have stood next to her while she rested her chin on my crossed arms while I leaned my forehead against hers, but if you are truly interested in petting and physical interaction, I heard donkeys are much bigger suckers for a cuddle than horses.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Avna said:


> Most horses, though, will be interested in 'exchanging breath' where you breathe into their nostrils and they breathe into yours. My horse and I do this every morning together.


I do that with my horses every now and then as well. My brothers think I'm crazy, but it's the way horses greet and get to know each other, and I find that it is a very important part of the bonding process.

To the OP's question: everybody else has given some pretty good tips. My filly, Heidi, loves grooming (nibbling on the back, usually a couple inches under the spine) the other horses and being groomed by them. So when we're just hanging out, I often scratch her back at the same place. It relaxes her, and she loves it! Only thing is that she sometimes wants to return the favour, and she has no idea how much harm she can do to us sensitive humans by doing something that's considered a very good thing in her world. I don't let her of course, and by now she's gotten the idea that she can't nibble on me, even if she means it nicely.
I've also read that rubbing the withers in circular motions calms a horse down and also helps them relax, so I do that with my mare pretty often!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I've also read that rubbing the withers in circular motions calms a horse down and also helps them relax, so I do that with my mare pretty often!


Cherokee enjoys me doing this on his forehead. I've heard it called T-touch before. When I rub circles on his forehead, where his hair swirls together, he closes his eyes and his head starts drooping.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Cherokee enjoys me doing this on his forehead. I've heard it called T-touch before. When I rub circles on his forehead, where his hair swirls together, he closes his eyes and his head starts drooping.


Yeah, I do T-touch on Blue's shoulder muscles a lot to relax and get them working smoothly. Kinda like "oiling" her rusty "hinges". lol


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Avna said:


> My horse doesn't really enjoy being petted and if at liberty will move away. She enjoys getting her face and behind her ears rubbed after she gets her bridle off, but that's it. I know quite a few horses like this.
> 
> I don't pet horses much, because the truth is that for many horses petting is something they put up with because humans want to do it to them, except if they are actually itchy.
> 
> Most horses, though, will be interested in 'exchanging breath' where you breathe into their nostrils and they breathe into yours. My horse and I do this every morning together.


I thought that I was the only one who did that and kept it to myself. That's how I greet my horses.


----------



## zolantal (Mar 6, 2017)

Those are all very helpful, thanks!

What is the best way to let them know they did well when you are in the saddle? I usually just stroke the crest a little, is that all right?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I usually rub their neck or shoulder, and of course releasing whatever pressure you put on to get that response


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

petting horses can be risky. I mean, with a hrose you don't know. 

now, that said, I pet horses all the time; scratch them and see if they will allow me to hold their head for a sec. True, they don't always enjoy it that much, that's why if I ask them to allow me to pet their nose, I insist they look my way, I pet once, and then let them go. this is more a matter of training than of giving them something nice to experience. I also try moving my hands up on towards their ear stems, and even into their ears. some horses love nothing more than being scratched inside their ears. Some love being scratched on their tummys or on the back side of their sheaths, or mare love to be scratched between their teats.

That said, it's also risky. if you don't KNOW the hrose, don't do a lot of scratching. let them sniff, and then gently rub the nose, and then go from their to under the chin, along the shoulder. the thing is, with a hrose I don't know, I ALWAYS keep my eyes on their face, and stay where I can move out of their way should they decide to try and bite me. I would not do the exchange of breath with a horse I did not know at all, until I was more proficient at reading horse body language.

really, that's what is so fun about touching horses; they TELL YOU if they like it, and where they want it, but, you have to educated enough to read what they are saying. the better you get at it, the more you can 'dialogue' with them, and the more they like engaging with you.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Another thing you can do with _some_ horses when you have known them for quite a long time, is one-arm hug their neck. A lot of horses don't like that, but my mare will let me do that sometimes and lean against me when I do that. I believe it kinda makes her feel secure. Kind of like this:








Only usually my arm will go all the way around her neck.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

zolantal said:


> Those are all very helpful, thanks!
> 
> What is the best way to let them know they did well when you are in the saddle? I usually just stroke the crest a little, is that all right?


I slack the reins and let her walk at whatever tempo she wants. In other words I stop asking for anything and just let her be. I also say, "good job, my wonder girl." I don't usually pat her and I never smack her with my hand the way some people do for praise. Who wants to be smacked?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Most horses like their neck and or shoulder stroked. My mare will lay her head on my shoulder when I stroke her neck and sigh. We can stand there for a long time like that; I usually get tired of the position before she does! 

My Rocky Mountain gelding did not like petting or show affection when I first brought him home, but over time he has learned to enjoy attention. I stroke his neck and tell him how beautiful he is :grin:

From the saddle, some like a little rub on the withers, some like a little rub or stroke on their shoulder, and some like a pat combined with a well done! 

I have trained all my horses to like their noses stroked; it is so soft there...I love to stoke it and tell them how pretty they are. 

Always keep the petting session brief; the horse will let you know they want more by turning back to you.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

The best way to tell a horse it did well is the absolute release of all pressure. 

For additional positive reinforcement, you can look into clicker training - I don't know how controversial it is, but essentially it goes like so: If you want to reward the horse's response with a treat, there is usually too long a lag time between the behavior and the reward (your finding the treat in your pocket and moving it to the horses muzzle). So instead, you first make the horse associate the sound of a clicker with a forthcoming reward. Once it has learned this, as soon as the horse gives you a correct response, you activate the clicker. The horse interprets this as a positive event because a treat will be forthcoming. You can then dishabituate the horse from the treats and only give them intermittently, but you always have a very powerful way to signal "Good job!" in real time.

The most important thing to pay attention to is to make sure that the horse only learns to associate the clicker with the treat, not a confounding set of stimuli coincidental with the clicker activation.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to mention; for most horses grooming is a real pleasure. Some like a brisk curry, some like a soft light brush, but most horses really enjoy being groomed.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Pats are more of a predatory animal enjoyment... So rub or scratch over patting.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

You don't need to really pet a horse like a dog
If you observe horses interacting,you will see that mutual grooming involves the whither area, thus a scratch on the withers with a good boy or girl,to me is a positive reward, better then a food reward.
At the same time, it does not mean any horse of mine does not like a good belly scratch, nor an all over grooming, esp in the cinch area, after a ride
Again, there is no formula, but rather just reading the horse, then knowing as to what is right at that time, and with that horse
Yes, some stallions can be stimulated, as to what body parts you rub,so again you need to use horse sense, and not some ABC manual of operation


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I let a strange horse tell me if it wants petted or not. My own horses have to put up with me petting them wherever I want to. I think it's good desensitizing lessons in case they ever need doctored in whatever area. That said if I'm petting for their enjoyment it's a chest or belly scratch. As a reward under saddle I rest my hand right in front of the saddle and tell them "Good job!"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My lease horse could care less if I never groomed him. He likes to be scratched, though, but in certain places at certain times and otherwise he'd be fine if I never put a brush to him.


----------



## BzooZu (Jan 12, 2014)

I take weekly lessons because I dont own horses. As for petting, I enjoy grooming the horses before riding but try not to take too long. Each horse Ive groomed so far enjoyed different places groomed/scratched so it really depends on a horse and you will need to take a bit of time to figure out what does your horse likes. The one I ride in lessons now loves getting scratched on her neck right under her mane but hates having her belly rubbed. The one I rode before hated having his neck groomed but he loved getting his bum scratched. Its pretty individual.

As for during riding, when I want to praise my horse I usually scratch or rub around their withers/neck insted of patting.


----------

